# sno-way skin prices?



## rebel (Oct 25, 2010)

anyone on here sell or know of a better place to get lexan skin or a cheap place to order a stainless one?


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I got lexan ones on Ebay.....hell od alot cheaper then the dealer


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

check the guy out on ebay. he's my neighbor. he works for a plastic company


----------



## rebel (Oct 25, 2010)

what are they listed under on ebay? key word ?

or do you have an ebay business name?


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

just search snow plow


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

Call up you're local plastics company and tell them what you need.


----------



## littlejohns77 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hello I bought mine from RCPW/Sohars I think it was $10.00 Shipping 
Description: Yellow Plow Shield for Meyer Snow Plows 
Price: $39.99


----------



## Kodiakguy (Sep 11, 2009)

Where at in NE Ohio? If you want steel of any kind just measure it and go to AirGas Great lakes, (used to be lake erie iron and metal) in painesville. If you want some kind of plastic, go to House of Plastics in cleveland. Sometimes you can get their "drop" stuff for pennies on the dollar.

Hope that helps. Oh, my @ cents is go with steel or poly, I have seen way to many lexan moldboards break.


----------



## cdcplow (Oct 25, 2010)

go to local glass store ask for 8x4 sheet 1/4 in lexann its 120.00 dollars


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

They don't use 1/4 inch lexen either 1/8 or 3/16.


----------



## cdcplow (Oct 25, 2010)

either or * thanks


----------



## rebel (Oct 25, 2010)

thanks guys....

i thought lexan was poly?.....is there a big price differance between poly and stainless? 

what is the thickness of the stainless yall are using?


----------



## Kodiakguy (Sep 11, 2009)

Go to sno-ways website and check the guage of the moldboard they put on your model plow. Then just buy that guage from a supplier. You will probably have to heat it to bend it into shape on the plow, and you will probably need a couple of buddies to help.


----------



## col steele (Nov 21, 2011)

I replaced the plastic sheet on my Sno-ways 2 years ago.I used sheet medal I got from AirGas Great lakes,you will have to pre-form it a little to the shape of the plow frame,weld it in place,a good coat of paint and your ready to go.My plow is over 14 years old and have very little problem with it.The only thing I had a problem with was the dealer I got from,a real a..hole,he could care less about taking care of after the sale.I had to go over the installation and make correction,


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

You can all so go to G.E.pollyshapes for 150.oo I got a 4x8sheet I had them cut it in half for ten bucks I now have a spair. Or I can sell
it if I need to. 

I love my Z


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I replaced my rusted out steel on my Sno Way lobo V plow with stainless. It cost me about 200 dollars, and I installed it my self in about 3 hours or so. I just went to a local steel supplier, and bought the stainless and they rolled it to match the curve on my plow. Simple and easy.


----------

